

Palantir keeps it lean and mean on five-year journey from zero to 150 employees - jeffwidman
http://venturebeat.com/2009/06/05/palantir-keeps-it-lean-and-mean-on-five-year-journey-from-zero-to-150-employees/?&obref=obinsite

======
karanbhangui
I had the pleasure of visiting their office last weekend for a couple days. It
is the most amazing working environment I've ever seen. As one of the
employees aptly describes it, it's a 'work resort'!

